# Moving to Spain in a middle of recession - am I delusional?



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Over the years I have managed to successfully find good jobs on 3 different continents so I know beginnings can be hard but people eventually land on their feet. I currently work in London and have a good job but I seriously have had enough of UK and came to a point in my life when I have to make a significant change. I have few friends in Barcelona (different nationalities) who who have moved there over the past few years and all are happy, they have different professions and they learned the language quite quickly. I speak some Spanish but I'm planning to go on an intensive course upon arrival, also I'm already bilingual. My friends are like me, well traveled and with lots of experience when it comes to starting from scratch, they are telling me I'll be fine and even though things are bad in Spain I will be ok, in a way I can relate to that since I didn't feel the effects of recession in London over the years and whist looking for a job (I'm a personal assistant) I've had a lot of offers. 
I'd like to hear opinions from foreigners living in Barcelona and what should I be prepared for realistically.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Blonde0000 said:


> Over the years I have managed to successfully find good jobs on 3 different continents so I know beginnings can be hard but people eventually land on their feet. I currently work in London and have a good job but I seriously have had enough of UK and came to a point in my life when I have to make a significant change. I have few friends in Barcelona (different nationalities) who who have moved there over the past few years and all are happy, they have different professions and they learned the language quite quickly. I speak some Spanish but I'm planning to go on an intensive course upon arrival, also I'm already bilingual. My friends are like me, well traveled and with lots of experience when it comes to starting from scratch, they are telling me I'll be fine and even though things are bad in Spain I will be ok, in a way I can relate to that since I didn't feel the effects of recession in London over the years and whist looking for a job (I'm a personal assistant) I've had a lot of offers.
> I'd like to hear opinions from foreigners living in Barcelona and what should I be prepared for realistically.


Dzien dobry ....mluvis dobry anglielski...lepsi jak moy polski



If you are single and have enough cash to buy your ticket back to London...In principle I'd say go for it. 
It would make sense though to take a holiday and do some on-the-ground research.
If you have a good job in the UK you shouldn't give it up that easily, though.

And, sadly, not everyone eventually lands on their feet....I've been here long enough to know that from first-hand experience.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You say you have experience of travelling, living in different countries, working and learning languages. This _should_ all add up to success. 
I would be reluctant to advise you one way or the other however. The situation Spain finds itself in today is undeniably grave. At first only the constuction industry was affected but now you hear of plenty of skilled workers leaving the country to find work - architects, engineers, graduates of all types.
However, I'd have thought you'd be able to test the ground before you come without too much trouble by looking at recruitment agencies on internet and using the contacts that you have in Barcelona. When researching work possiblilities, think about the future of that company and your future within the company. It it in a business that's at risk? An area that's looking unstable?
Find out what your job prospects are before you come, and if you do come make sure you have money saved up to fall back on if necessary. And think about where you want to be and where Spain's likely to be in a few years time before you make a decision.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Go for a holiday, get a feel for everything and see what turns up - just dont burn your UK bridges

Jo xxx


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You are correct . . . you are delusional. Sorry.


----------



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I've been to Barcelona many times and I love the city.
With regards to work I do realize that I might not find something within my line of work straight away, I'm an executive assistant and a secretary in pharmaceutical regulatory body so it's not really a skilled profession and unless I was lucky enough to find an office job in UK/US company or something like that, I am absolutely prepared to do anything in the beginning. I'm also single and child free.
I am registering myself on various websites and doing a lot of research at the moment and the most frequent jobs seem to be those in call centers, either customer service or sales. I am a native polish speaker but I'm not sure whether knowledge of this language would give me any advantage at all. 
Any further suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Blonde0000 said:


> Thanks everyone. I've been to Barcelona many times and I love the city.
> With regards to work I do realize that I might not find something within my line of work straight away, I'm an executive assistant and a secretary in pharmaceutical regulatory body so it's not really a skilled profession and unless I was lucky enough to find an office job in UK/US company or something like that, I am absolutely prepared to do anything in the beginning.
> I am registering myself on various websites and doing a lot of research at the moment and the most frequent jobs seem to be those in call centers, either customer service or sales. I am a native polish speaker but I'm not sure whether knowledge of this language would give me any advantage at all.
> Any further suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.


Unemployment rate in Barcelona is around 21% - lower than the Spanish average (25%), but still three times as bad as Britain, even in its worst recession. Wages are very low, and falling.

As long as you're aware of that and have an escape route if things go wrong (no social security in Spain remember), why not go for it? You only live once, and you don't have any dependents to worry about. Get cracking on becoming fluent in Spanish now, and a bit of Catalan might impress potential employers too.

Buena suerte!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Blonde0000 said:


> Thanks everyone. I've been to Barcelona many times and I love the city.
> With regards to work I do realize that I might not find something within my line of work straight away, I'm an executive assistant and a secretary in pharmaceutical regulatory body so it's not really a skilled profession and unless I was lucky enough to find an office job in UK/US company or something like that, I am absolutely prepared to do anything in the beginning. I'm also single and child free.
> I am registering myself on various websites and doing a lot of research at the moment and the most frequent jobs seem to be those in call centers, either customer service or sales. I am a native polish speaker but I'm not sure whether knowledge of this language would give me any advantage at all.
> Any further suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.


Call centre work is a strong possibility, but you don't have Spanish yet do you, so that limits you somewhat I'd have thought. I have clients who are are call centre with presence in Gemany, Italy and Spain. Spain moved all the call centre work to Perú last year making over a hundred people here redundant... They did have agents who were given a bonus for speaking English, but the main work was Spanish. I'm not sure if there'd be a demand for Polish.
Apart from that you might pick up some bar work, but it's very precarious, not something you can build plans around, but perhaps you don't have any??! I was with a Ukranian friend today. She's been in Spain, in various places for years. She now works in an Irish pub in Madrid where she's been for 3 years. She was telling me she doesn' t get paid holidays and she works Christmas, match nights etc etc
I think without Spanish it'll be difficult - but you can give it a try.
Why don't you keep us posted on what you try and what you decide to do?


----------



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks,
I have come across few call center jobs where polish language was required (it was alwas english + other european language, i.e: danish, dutch, norwegian etc.)
I work for european commission so I'm trying to organize a transfer as the agency I work for has a location in Barcelona but this might be difficult as contracts are quite lucrative and I can imagine there will be hundreds of others applying for the same position.
Bar work would be probably the last thing I'd consider, I'm 31 years old 
Thanks again everyone, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I have heard some call centre jobs can be very, very low paid - and if you don't meet your targets you'll be out the door again, before you've hardly had a chance to get settled in an learn the job.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> I have heard some call centre jobs can be very, very low paid - and if you don't meet your targets you'll be out the door again, before you've hardly had a chance to get settled in an learn the job.


 I worked in a couple of call centres. One was commission only and required me (after three months probationary period) to become autonomo which costs 250€ a month, regardless of income - no one stayed more than three months. The other paid 400€ a month basic and commission on top which obviously varied, but if you didnt hit your target one month then bye-bye! 

Jo xxx


----------



## 1questxx (Jun 29, 2012)

If you have a good job in the UK as you said I would not give it up for Spain, you will never get paid as much as you get paid in the UK and if you happen to lose your job in Spain it will be very difficult to find another job, I would not do it.


----------



## Anniemax (Jun 28, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You say you have experience of travelling, living in different countries, working and learning languages. This _should_ all add up to success.
> I would be reluctant to advise you one way or the other however. The situation Spain finds itself in today is undeniably grave. At first only the constuction industry was affected but now you hear of plenty of skilled workers leaving the country to find work - architects, engineers, graduates of all types.
> However, I'd have thought you'd be able to test the ground before you come without too much trouble by looking at recruitment agencies on internet and using the contacts that you have in Barcelona. When researching work possiblilities, think about the future of that company and your future within the company. It it in a business that's at risk? An area that's looking unstable?
> Find out what your job prospects are before you come, and if you do come make sure you have money saved up to fall back on if necessary. And think about where you want to be and where Spain's likely to be in a few years time before you make a decision.


Hi PW! Some good advice there! What do you think about self-employed people (book editor, already with jobs and income) coming to Spain? Do you know anything about the tax situation for us self-employed dudes?? Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anniemax said:


> Hi PW! Some good advice there! What do you think about self-employed people (book editor, already with jobs and income) coming to Spain? Do you know anything about the tax situation for us self-employed dudes?? Thanks!


If you're living in Spain and thats you main home, then you would have to pay your taxes in Spain. If you're running your company/self employment from Spain then you'd need to become autonomo (self employed). To do that you would need to seek the help of a gestor. You would then pay approx 250€ a month (not income related) and then be entitled to Spanish health care. 

To live in Spain, you will need to prove income and healthcare provision within 90 days - so this would need to be set up fairly promptly after arriving

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> If you're living in Spain and thats you main home, then you would have to pay your taxes in Spain. If you're running your company/self employment from Spain then you'd need to become autonomo (self employed). To do that you would need to seek the help of a gestor. You would then pay approx 250€ a month (not income related) and then be entitled to Spanish health care.
> 
> To live in Spain, you will need to prove income and healthcare provision within 90 days - so this would need to be set up fairly promptly after arriving
> 
> Jo xxx


you're right, it's not income related - there are various things which affect it - age being one of them.....mine is over 270€ a month!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> you're right, it's not income related - there are various things which affect it - age being one of them.....mine is over 270€ a month!


I didn't know that xabiachica!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anniemax said:


> Hi PW! Some good advice there! What do you think about self-employed people (book editor, already with jobs and income) coming to Spain? Do you know anything about the tax situation for us self-employed dudes?? Thanks!


Glad I've been some help to someone. I seem to be making a bit of a mess with my posts recently
Try looking at these threads/ posts
post 347 on this thread for teachers
Teaching English in Spain
Can't guarantee it's foolproof. I think just going to the tax office and asking is a possibility as well, just make sure you've got enough time 'cos most times you have a long wait.
And there's this, which includes a video about going autonomo.
Guide to Spain's autonomo system


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't know that xabiachica!


that's why there's so much different info about what the payment is

it's apparently (according to my gestor) quite a complicated formula, and your age when you start paying is just one thing taken into consideration

when my OH was alive his guy sorted mine out & I never paid much attention tbh - my OH actually paid mine for me

since he died I've been getting much more involved in everything & found myself a gestor closer to home & he has explained so much to me - & I have to admit I was gobsmacked at how much it is!!

I'm just very glad that I'm actually 'in the system' already - the way things are going it's going to be really hard to join


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> that's why there's so much different info about what the payment is
> 
> it's apparently (according to my gestor) quite a complicated formula, and your age when you start paying is just one thing taken into consideration
> 
> ...


Yes, I just pay it and don't question it. OH as a funcionario is contantly checking his pay though, and is constantly finding mistakes - meaning he is disadvantaged of course. Looks like he may have a court case soon, paid for by CCOO...


----------



## londino (Jul 12, 2012)

It depends what kind of lifestyle you are expecting I think. My UK friends in Barcelona all get by, but aren't living a life of luxury. But food and living is really cheap and good, though rent is still pricey still. 

Lots of luck!


----------

